# ** NEW!! APS - Alternative Percussion Script **



## mathis (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm sure it' a great script, but I still can't really figure out from your descritption, what it dreally oes.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 27, 2006)

arg, sorry. its kinda hard to descrive when you already know how it works 

i edited my first post and hope it is more clear now. sorry!


----------



## kotori (Sep 27, 2006)

mathis @ Wed Sep 27 said:


> I'm sure it' a great script, but I still can't really figure out from your descritption, what it dreally oes.



An alternative way of describing it is that it's a round-robin script for sample libraries where each of the round-robin samples have been mapped to different keys. Eg. instead of three alternates on C3, these similar samples might have been mapped to C3, C4 and C5. This script lets you setup a number of playing keys (to the left). Any of these keys will trigger a random-order round-robin of the keys to the right (C3, C4 and C5 in this example). The reason why one needs several triggering/drumming keys to the left is that its easier to play rapid successions that way. The script probably has its primary use with percussion libraries where the samples have been mapped to separate notes in this way. I hope this helps to explain it.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry if I occasionally interrupted some peoples download, but Nils did a little background skin for the sript which I put inside the zipped file.








By the way, why didn't I do that earlier :-/, but here is the description of the little manual I did, which you also find inside the zipped folder:

With older sample libraries we all know that it could sometimes be hard to create some live sounding drum patterns.
You either program the notes one by one or play it live with e.g. two fingers on your keyboard andò…Z   Ff…Z   Fg…Z   Fh…Z   Fi…Z   Fj…Z   Fk…Z   Fl…Z   Fm…Z   Fn…Z   Fo…Z   Fp…Z   Fq…Z   Fr…Z   Fs…Z   Ft…Z   Fu…Z   Fv…Z   Fw…Z   Fx…Z   Fy…Z   Fz…Z   F{…Z   F|…Z   F}…Z   F~…Z   F…Z   F€…Z   F…Z   F‚…Z   Fƒ…Z   F„…Z   F……Z   F†…Z   F‡…Z   Fˆ…Z   F‰…Z   FŠ…Z   F‹…Z   FŒ…Z   F…Z   FŽ…Z   F…Z   F…Z   F‘…Z   F’…Z   F“…Z   F”…Z   F•…Z   F–…Z   F—…Z   F˜…Z   F™…Z   Fš…Z   F›…Z   Fœ…Z   F…Z   Fž…Z   FŸ…Z   F …Z   F¡…Z   F¢…Z   F£…Z   F¤…Z   F¥…Z   F¦…Z   F§…Z   F¨…Z   F©…Z   Fª…Z   F«…Z   F¬…Z   F­…Z   F®…Z   F¯…Z   F°…Z   F±…


----------



## mathis (Sep 27, 2006)

Now I got it. Sounds very cool!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey guys,

I had some time and did a quick demo.

The first file is played with just two keys C2 and E2, which I mostly use as my drumming keys 
I imported the "Sioux Drum" of Stormdrum into Kontakt 2.
So in this first file you just hear the notes C2 and E2 without the script (sounds logical )

http://www.cellarroom.de/aps/sioux_wo_aps.mp3


In this second file here I applied the script, assigned C2 and E2 as my drumming keys in the first little window, called the "drum keys" ... and in the next little window, called the "alternative notes" I assign the notes I want to play with my two fingers.
So I included C1, D1, E1 and so on until E2. That makes 10 notes which are going to be played in round robin mode, while I am still and only playing with two fingers. Listen to this file, thats the result:

http://www.cellarroom.de/aps/sioux_aps.mp3



However this script only makes sense if you don't like to program or click drumpatters or grooves with the mouse but just want to play them live to keep the human feeling and don't want to spent too much time tweaking the notes (like moving the midi notes up and down to get more samples involved etc.)


Hope this helps a bit! (and sorry for just copying the text I wrote on SO forum )

Alex


----------



## mathis (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a BIG smile on my face. At the time you were posting this script I had no use for it, but now I needed something like this. And I remembered that there was something and did a search and Voilà! THANK YOU!


----------



## mathis (Sep 12, 2007)

If anybody feels like extending that to more than one timbre I'm all for it. Four of that thing in one patch would be great.

But hey, wait a minute. Can this script be cascaded? Probably yes. I'll check into this.


----------



## mathis (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, works!


----------



## JohnnyMarks (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone know if this could be used in-line, prior to the scripts in Flying Hands Percussion? I have a ton of percussion grooves I'd like to use with FHP, and have been mullling trying a layout in Bidule to translate single-notes to FHP's mapping - but it would be simpler if I could just use this script.

Also, since FHP's alternates are mapped left and right to progress from the center of the drum head to the rim, it would seem some sort of probability function would be useful to emulate the likelyhood of a player's hits straying from the intended center. The distribution would look llike a bell curve: keys on the x-axis (center key at the curve's apex), and hit rate on the y-axis. 

Could something like this be scripted?

Thanks.


----------

